# Orologi: consigli, marche e opinioni



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ciao a tutti
Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.

personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
Il sogno nel mio piccolo è un giorno possedere un tudor.

PS: non avevo la piu pallida idea di dove postare questo topic. Qualcuno mi aiuti a dargli una collocazione.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> *Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.*
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...



Presente.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Presente.


Che hai tu di bello nella collezione? Hai qualche sogno nel cassetto?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> *Che hai tu di bello nella collezione?* Hai qualche sogno nel cassetto?




Rolex e Omega. Più altri meccanici. Sogno nel cassetto: 
Vacheron Constantin


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...



Eccomi. Anche io, ovviamente, sono per gli orologi meccanici. 

Complimenti per i Seiko, che sono assolutamente tra i migliori per rapporto qualità prezzo. Quando vedo gente che regala i "Fashion Watches" mi si aprono i polsi.

Il mio ultimo acquisto è stato un bellissimo Omega Geneve degli anni '70 in stile Genta.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Gennaio 2022)

Eccomi, daytona, portuguese, datejust, subamariner, ma il sogno nel cassetto rimane il *Nautilus*
p.s. mi sono dimenticato del Breitling avenger

P.s.s. Per tutti i giorni uso solo il Garming Fenix 6


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2022)

io non ne so gran che, ma mi piacciono i rolex.
ho un datejust con ghiera in oro e quadrante blu preso nuovo 3-4 anni fa. a me piace molto.
volevo prendere un daytona meteorite ma ho perso l'attimo ed ora costano cifre assurde... se avete dei consigli sono benaccetti!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...


Io vado orgoglioso del mio Casio, mentre anni fa alla cresima mi regalarono un Nautica che sembrava una sveglia per quanto era grosso. Non vado pazzo per i modelli costosi, semplicemente perchè penso che sia roba per collezionisti ed andarci in giro, non so, lo vedo pericoloso, ma magari sono mie follie mentali.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non ne so gran che, ma mi piacciono i rolex.
> ho un datejust con ghiera in oro e quadrante blu preso nuovo 3-4 anni fa. a me piace molto.
> volevo prendere un daytona meteorite ma ho perso l'attimo ed ora costano cifre assurde...* se avete dei consigli sono benaccetti!*



Dipende sempre dal budget.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dal budget.


illimitato 
no va be su modelli rolex anche da investimento, e cosa ne pensate dei 2 che ho citato.
non oltre i 20k euro direi....


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io vado orgoglioso del mio Casio, mentre anni fa alla cresima mi regalarono un Nautica che sembrava una sveglia per quanto era grosso. Non vado pazzo per i modelli costosi, semplicemente perchè penso che sia roba per collezionisti ed andarci in giro, non so, lo vedo pericoloso, ma magari sono mie follie mentali.



Ci sono buoni orologi automatici a prezzo contenuto.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io vado orgoglioso del mio Casio, mentre anni fa alla cresima mi regalarono un Nautica che sembrava una sveglia per quanto era grosso. Non vado pazzo per i modelli costosi, semplicemente perchè penso che sia roba per collezionisti ed andarci in giro, non so, lo vedo pericoloso, ma magari sono mie follie mentali.



Sì, è pericoloso girarci. Ma dipende da marca e modello. Ho un GMT master 2 che non metto quasi mai per uscire proprio perchè è il tipico orologio che attira i ladri (a quel punto o ti metti nei guai perchè li mandi in ospedale, o magari finisci accoltellato). Paradossalmente, invece, mi capita spesso di indossare uno Zenit degli anni '80 (dal valore superiore al GMT) che però passa inosservato. La gente comune (il ladro comune) conosce solo Rolex. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, arriva al Moon.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> illimitato
> no va be su modelli rolex anche da investimento, e cosa ne pensate dei 2 che ho citato.
> non oltre i 20k euro direi....



Rolex è ormai diventato un bene rifugio come l'oro. Considera anche gli Omega.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, è pericoloso girarci. Ma dipende da marca e modello. Ho un GMT master 2 che non metto quasi mai per uscire proprio perchè è il tipico orologio che attira *i ladri *(a quel punto o ti metti nei guai perchè li mandi in ospedale, o magari finisci accoltellato). Paradossalmente, invece, mi capita spesso di indossare uno Zenit degli anni '80 (dal valore superiore al GMT) che però passa inosservato. La gente comune (il ladro comune) conosce solo Rolex. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, arriva al Moon.


I ladri non sono esperti di orologi


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non ne so gran che, ma mi piacciono i rolex.
> ho un datejust con ghiera in oro e quadrante blu preso nuovo 3-4 anni fa. a me piace molto.
> volevo prendere un daytona meteorite ma ho perso l'attimo ed ora costano cifre assurde... se avete dei consigli sono benaccetti!



lo hai preso al negozio i da privato? Hai fatto una lunga lista d’attesa se posso chiedere?


----------



## ignaxio (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...


Presente. Ho un Hamilton Classic Intramatic e un Hamilton Navy scuba. Poi altri pezzi minori (Mondaine, Vostok)


----------



## ignaxio (24 Gennaio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Eccomi, daytona, portuguese, datejust, subamariner, ma il sogno nel cassetto rimane il *Nautilus*
> p.s. mi sono dimenticato del Breitling avenger
> 
> P.s.s. Per tutti i giorni uso solo il Garming Fenix 6



vorrei prendere uno tra Explorer, DJ, e OP ma ho paura di cominciare a mettermi in lista


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...



Dimenticavo, Tudor è una buona scelta.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Eccomi, daytona, portuguese, datejust, subamariner, ma il sogno nel cassetto rimane il *Nautilus*
> p.s. mi sono dimenticato del Breitling avenger
> 
> P.s.s. Per tutti i giorni uso solo il Garming Fenix 6


Ci avrei scommesso. Da come parli puzzi di comunista col Rolex da un miglio


----------



## Gekyn (24 Gennaio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ci avrei scommesso. Da come parli puzzi di comunista col Rolex da un miglio


Di tutto mi hanno detto, ma Radical chic mai  .

Complimenti, non credo di aver mai avuto una discussione con te sul forum, però sei riuscito ad etichettarmi, sbagliando.
Riprova sarai più fortunato.


----------



## Pivellino (24 Gennaio 2022)

Rolex oggi non lo comprerei più come orologio da indossare, portarlo non è semplice salvo contesti particolari. Normalmente indosso un Moonwatch che non mi stanca mai. Mi piacciono diversi Grand Seiko che reputo dei gioielli di tecnica (white birch o snowflake), (Ultrathin moon blu di ) Jaeger, adoro la meccanica di Zenith, molto belli alcuni modelli Glashutte. IWC per me troppo grandi ma ci sono eccezioni. Poi ci sono le marche che costano come appartamenti, ma non fanno per me.


----------



## Stex (24 Gennaio 2022)

Fumagazzi


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> lo hai preso al negozio i da privato? Hai fatto una lunga lista d’attesa se posso chiedere?


nuovo in negozio ufficiale, ho aspettato 3 mesi. era il 2018 credo.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Grande discussione ragazzi! Sono proprio alla ricerca di due orologi nuovi.

Ne vorrei uno per tutti i giorni, comodo con buon rapporto qualità prezzo che non mi faccia preoccupare granché quando sono in giro. Da poter lasciare in armadietto in piscina o palestra senza pensieri. Budget nell'ordine delle centinaia di euro.

Un altro piu ricercato. Come stile ho adocchiato il classico Tag Heuer Monaco. Il budget piu o meno sarebbe quello (piu cari no, sarei troppo preoccupato ad andarci in giro). 

Vivo in Svizzera e mi sembra una giungla di marche. Pero devo dire che la stragrande maggioranza mi sembrano ispirazioni del Rolex (che non mi piace, lo trovo troppo inflazionato e di status per come sono fatto io).

Accetto volentieri suggerimenti, vedo che ci sono esperti seri!


----------



## cris (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eccomi. Anche io, ovviamente, sono per gli orologi meccanici.
> 
> Complimenti per i Seiko, che sono assolutamente tra i migliori per rapporto qualità prezzo. Quando vedo gente che regala i "Fashion Watches" mi si aprono i polsi.
> 
> Il mio ultimo acquisto è stato un bellissimo Omega Geneve degli anni '70 in stile Genta.


Si i fashion son delle cinesate praticamente.
vedo con piacere che vari del forum han questa passione, sono contento di aver aperto questo topic.
Io ho iniziato pochi mesi fa ad acquistarli, mi sono sempre piaciuti.
Da neofita ho trovato nei seiko un buon rapporto qualita prezzo come dici tu, ora che gia ne ho due tra cui un SPB239J1, vorrei guardare verso la svizzera, con calma e tempo. Bello l’omega!

in generale, come grandezza mi trovo bene sui 39-40mm.

Piu tardi leggero anche i commenti degli altri perche ho visto scorrendo rapidamente che ci sono molti che li collezionano.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

A chi è interessato ad avere dei Rolex facsimili, su Amazon trovate i Megalith. Stanno meno di 50 euro  .


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A chi è interessato ad avere dei Rolex facsimili, su Amazon trovate i Megalith. Stanno meno di 50 euro  .



No, per la carità di Dio!

A quelle cifre o poco più si possono prendere orologi di tutto rispetto come Seiko, Orient, Casio e tanti altri. Ma sta monnezza lasciatela su Amazon!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> No, per la carità di Dio!
> 
> A quelle cifre o poco più si possono prendere orologi di tutto rispetto come Seiko, Orient, Casio e tanti altri. Ma sta monnezza lasciatela su Amazon!


Ah sono contento che il Casio ti piaccia  . Io ne ho uno con cinturino in cuoio, che l'ho fatto mettere io dall'orologiaio dopo che quello originale in acciaio si ruppe. L'ho reso ancora più bello secondo me, e sinceramente non lo sostituirei con nulla al mondo  .
Ecco qui il mio modello che, come ho detto, gli ho modificato il cinturino:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah sono contento che il Casio ti piaccia  . Io ne ho uno con cinturino in cuoio, che l'ho fatto mettere io dall'orologiaio dopo che quello originale in acciaio si ruppe. L'ho reso ancora più bello secondo me, e sinceramente non lo sostituirei con nulla al mondo  .
> Ecco qui il mio modello che, come ho detto, gli ho modificato il cinturino:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Centomila volte meglio questo Casio, con la sua “personalità “ rispetto ai vari Solex che girano su internet


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Non sono un grande virtuoso degli orologi, ho quasi sempre avuto dei Seiko. Ma quando ho visto questo Nautica mi sono innamorato.

(scusate l'immagine enorme, N.D.R.)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Adoro il Nautica, me lo regalarono anni fa e mi durò più di dieci anni. Mi ricordo che al liceo mi prendevano in giro, dicendo che avevo la sveglia sul polso, ma io pensavo sticassi ahahahah.


----------



## Route66 (24 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...


Amico mi hai riaperto una ferita dolorosa che fatica a rimarginarsi dopo anni e dopo aver visto le quotazioni di oggi(e la partita di ieri sera ) e la terza dose appena iniettata diciamo che la depressione mi sta assalendo e sta prendendo il sopravvento
Nel 1993 parlo con il mio amico gioielliere dell'orologio che mi piacerebbe acquistare, un Tudor crono Big Block interno bianco e quadranti neri(marcato Rolex).....tempo un mese mi chiama dicendomi che un suo fornitore vende il suo personale appena acquistato da poco.
Detto fatto preso e pagato 2milioni200mila lire e dopo averlo indossato parecchio (250 mila lire ai tempi la sola sostituzione del vetro che avevo danneggiato!!)lo tengo al sicuro nascosto.
Venduto a malincuore per necessità nel 2015 per 3800 euri convinto di aver cmq fatto un buon affare salvo pentirmene amaramente da allora quando le quotazioni si sono impennate per ragioni a me(povero ignorante) sconosciute.
Quotazione odierna sul famoso portale di orologi di un modello identico al mio euro 11.000
PS: per chi fosse interessato ho scoperto che a Lugano nella mitica via Nassa(quella in cui ti senti un povero immigrato a prescindere) c'è una gioelleria che in vetrina ha una compilation di orologi(nuovi e d usati) da Rolex ad Audemars Piguet da rimanere senza fiato.
Non so se posso fare il nome per cui se siete interessati chiedete pure o andateci direttamente, lo trovate subito ma portate i franchi...tanti franchi!


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ecco i miei



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Amico mi hai riaperto una ferita dolorosa che fatica a rimarginarsi dopo anni e dopo aver visto le quotazioni di oggi(e la partita di ieri sera ) e la terza dose appena iniettata diciamo che la depressione mi sta assalendo e sta prendendo il sopravvento
> Nel 1993 parlo con il mio amico gioielliere dell'orologio che mi piacerebbe acquistare, un Tudor crono Big Block interno bianco e quadranti neri(marcato Rolex).....tempo un mese mi chiama dicendomi che un suo fornitore vende il suo personale appena acquistato da poco.
> Detto fatto preso e pagato 2milioni200mila lire e dopo averlo indossato parecchio (250 mila lire ai tempi la sola sostituzione del vetro che avevo danneggiato!!)lo tengo al sicuro nascosto.
> Venduto a malincuore per necessità nel 2015 per 3800 euri convinto di aver cmq fatto un buon affare salvo pentirmene amaramente da allora quando le quotazioni si sono impennate per ragioni a me(povero ignorante) sconosciute.
> ...


Si le quotazioni attualu sono folli rispetto a 10-20 anni fa per alcune referenze. Capisco la tua frustrazione. 

Mi piacerebbe molto un Tudor BB GMT o un Pelagos.
Ma devo aver pazienza.


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...


Eberhard, Omega, Longines, TAG. Tutti orologi che amo alla follia. E allo stesso tempo sono un hater Rolex.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, è pericoloso girarci. Ma dipende da marca e modello. Ho un GMT master 2 che non metto quasi mai per uscire proprio perchè è il tipico orologio che attira i ladri (a quel punto o ti metti nei guai perchè li mandi in ospedale, o magari finisci accoltellato). Paradossalmente, invece, mi capita spesso di indossare uno Zenit degli anni '80 (dal valore superiore al GMT) che però passa inosservato. La gente comune (il ladro comune) conosce solo Rolex. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, arriva al Moon.


Si vero. Appena ti discosti dal rolex quasi non san che cosa hai al polso. Il che e un bene.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

A proposito di Casio, un AMW-320R comprato su ebuy, nuovo ad un tozzo di pane. Poca roba, ma mi è sempre piaciuto un sacco.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tra i 1000 e 2000 si trovano vari swiss made.
Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento a riguardo?

tendenzialmente preferisco i diver, ma non per forza.

a me vengon a mente
Oris -> non male i pilot
Hamilton -> non male i chrono tipo intramatic
Tissot -> non male il prx powermatic (almeno nelle foto ma non saprei al polso).
Squale -> alcuni carini

qualche suggerimento ulteriore di marca da valutare che offra in quel range di prezzo pezzi belli con un buon movimento? Ovviamente non mi attendo dei COSC, pero…

sicuramente mi e sfuggito qualcosa.

come detto dopo essermi affacciato al giappone nei <1200, ora mi affaccerei alla svizzera.
Ma deve valerne la pena altrimenti attendo e punto a tudor BB.

il sunto è, indipendentemente dalle mie premesse, suggerite qualche prodotto swiss made 1000-2000?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Tra i 1000 e 2000 si trovano vari swiss made.
> Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
> 
> tendenzialmente preferisco i diver, ma non per forza.
> ...



Certina?


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Tra i 1000 e 2000 si trovano vari swiss made.
> Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
> 
> tendenzialmente preferisco i diver, ma non per forza.
> ...



Nuovo o secondo polso?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ecco i miei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belli. La Seiko comunque produce una linea di alta gamma "Grand Seiko" con movimenti di alto livello. 
Una marca che potresti considerare è Glycine.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Tra i 1000 e 2000 si trovano vari swiss made.
> Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
> 
> tendenzialmente preferisco i diver, ma non per forza.
> ...



Vedi i Glycine.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo o secondo polso?


Aperto a tutte le possibilita


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Belli. La Seiko comunque produce una linea di alta gamma "Grand Seiko" con movimenti di alto livello.
> Una marca che potresti considerare è Glycine.


Si si conosco i GS ma siamo a livello da tudor e non so perche ma andrei su questultimi a quel punto, cosi per “attrazione”.
Do un occhio ai Glycine grazie


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Si si conosco i GS ma siamo a livello da tudor e non so perche ma andrei su questultimi a quel punto, cosi per “attrazione”



In effetti i GS costano parecchio.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Si si conosco i GS ma siamo a livello da tudor e non so perche ma andrei su questultimi a quel punto, cosi per “attrazione”.
> *Do un occhio ai Glycine grazie*



Hanno prezzi molto abbordabili.


----------



## sacchino (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Mi chiedevo se qualcun altro qui dentro avesse la passione per gli orologi.
> 
> personalmente posseggo un paio di orologi meccanici, seiko. Un seiko 5 da “battaglia” per tutti i giorni ed un Seiko 62mas dal costo piu elevato.
> ...


Ho un Cartier ronde solo automatico e un Omega dinamico automatico, ora sto risparmiando per l'Hublot classic fusion.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ho sempre apprezzato ed amato gli orologi ma non ne ho di costosi.
Difficilmente mi attacco a beni materiali anche se so apprezzare le cose belle.

L'orologio al polso in particolare, assieme alle chiavi di casa in tasca, per me fu la prima conquista da ometto.
Ho amato gli swatch ,il mio vecchio casio e perfino un orologio di topolino che ho costruito pezzo dopo pezzo comprando il fumetto.

Oggi alterno lo smartwatch ad altri orologi normali.
Nulla di che.
Porto al polso spesso uno che mi regalo' mio padre che oggi non c'è più.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Aperto a tutte le possibilita


 
Se di secondo polso, puoi sbizzarrirti. Trovi un pò di tutto. Anche degli Omega vintage bellissimi.

Se nuovo, con quel budget io andrei o su Longines Hydroconquest in ceramica o ML Aikon (orologio un pò in stile Audemars Piguet, ma con una sua personalità).


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Porto al polso spesso uno che mi regalo' mio padre che oggi non c'è più.



Quello è l'orologio più prezioso in assoluto da portare al polso.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Chi di voi hai un Vacheron?  .

P.S: Preciso che non ne ho uno, prima che veniate a rubare a casa mia  .


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi di voi hai un Vacheron?  .
> 
> P.S: Preciso che non ne ho uno, prima che veniate a rubare a casa mia  .



Sei un poveraccio  Io prima o poi lo prenderò.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Gennaio 2022)

questo è il mio vi piace?






scherzo ovviamente..è CR7..dicono valore 2 milioni di euro


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questo è il mio vi piace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manco in regalo sta pacchianata...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questo è il mio vi piace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onestamente non mi piace. Gli orologi sono altro.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei un poveraccio


Non proprio, preferisco investire di più sugli occhiali da sole e sui cappelli. L'orologio buono, come ho detto prima, è roba da collezionisti e preferisco comprare la roba che indosso.

Sto risparmiando per comprarmi dei Moscot e/o degli Oliver Peoples.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non proprio, preferisco investire di più sugli occhiali da sole e sui cappelli. L'orologio buono, come ho detto prima, è roba da collezionisti e preferisco comprare la roba che indosso.
> 
> Sto risparmiando per comprarmi dei Moscot e/o degli Oliver Peoples.



Non occorre essere collezionisti. Un orologio meccanico decente non comporta necessariamente grandi spese.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non occorre essere collezionisti. Un orologio meccanico decente non comporta necessariamente grandi spese.


Ah ma assolutamente, io infatti sono per le marche "discrete" tipo Casio, Nautica, che sono quelle che ho indossato in questi ultimi anni. Però seriamente mi sto sentendo povero, leggendo di molti qui che posseggono Rolex, Omega e via dicendo  .


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah ma assolutamente, io infatti sono per le marche "discrete" tipo *Casio, Nautica, *che sono quelle che ho indossato in questi ultimi anni. Però seriamente mi sto sentendo povero, leggendo di molti qui che posseggono Rolex, Omega e via dicendo  .



Sei abusivo in questo topic


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

@cris

Il Combat Sub


----------



## ignaxio (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se di secondo polso, puoi sbizzarrirti. Trovi un pò di tutto. Anche degli Omega vintage bellissimi.
> 
> Se nuovo, con quel budget io andrei o su Longines Hydroconquest in ceramica o ML Aikon (orologio un pò in stile Audemars Piguet, ma con una sua personalità).


 Ce l’hai il ML Aikon? È uno di quelli che vorrei prendere appena posso.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ce l’hai il ML Aikon? È uno di quelli che vorrei prendere appena posso.



No! Ma piace molto anche a me!


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se di secondo polso, puoi sbizzarrirti. Trovi un pò di tutto. Anche degli Omega vintage bellissimi.
> 
> Se nuovo, con quel budget io andrei o su Longines Hydroconquest in ceramica o ML Aikon (orologio un pò in stile Audemars Piguet, ma con una sua personalità).


Conosco entrambi, tra i due, il secondo mi attrae particolarmente. Pero sfora un po il budget di 2000. 
E a quel punto ho deciso che punto a tudor


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questo è il mio vi piace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella schifezza imbarazzante, degna di un tamarro. Manco regalato. O meglio, se vuole regalarmelo ok, dopo 5 min sarebbe su Chrono24


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @cris
> 
> Il Combat Sub


Carino ma non scatta la scintilla, ho gia un seiko 62mas da 1.2K simile. A sto punto attendo con pazienza. Molta pazienza. Perche piu guardo orologi e piu mi verrebbe voglia di acquistarli.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Conosco entrambi, tra i due, il secondo mi attrae particolarmente. Pero sfora un po il budget di 2000.
> E a quel punto ho deciso che punto a tudor


Su “crono” ventiquattro li trovi a molto meno


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Carino ma non scatta la scintilla, ho gia un seiko 62mas da 1.2K simile. *A sto punto attendo con pazienza*. Molta pazienza. Perche piu guardo orologi e piu mi verrebbe voglia di acquistarli.




Fai bene, gli orologi si scelgono con calma.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Porto al polso spesso uno che mi regalo' mio padre che oggi non c'è più.


Un orologio, a mio avviso, praticamente l’unico gioiello (sobrio) da uomo, che abbia pure una storia dietro di questo tipo, diventa inestimabile.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Un orologio, a mio avviso, *praticamente l’unico gioiello (sobrio) da uomo*, che abbia pure una storia dietro di questo tipo, diventa inestimabile.



Sante parole


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Un orologio, a mio avviso, praticamente l’unico gioiello (sobrio) da uomo, che abbia pure una storia dietro di questo tipo, diventa inestimabile.


Esatto. 
Dici bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho sempre apprezzato ed amato gli orologi ma non ne ho di costosi.
> Difficilmente mi attacco a beni materiali anche se so apprezzare le cose belle.
> 
> L'orologio al polso in particolare, assieme alle chiavi di casa in tasca, per me fu la prima conquista da ometto.
> ...


anche io l'ho comprato coi soldi di un regalo di mio nonno che non potevo tenere. e penso che l'orologio sia un simbolo importante.
non sono bravo con le parole ma credo che abbiate capito.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche io l'ho comprato coi soldi di un regalo di mio nonno che non potevo tenere. e penso che l'orologio sia un simbolo importante.
> non sono bravo con le parole ma credo che abbiate capito.


Si, capisco.
In realta non tutte le cose han valori materiali, spesso aspetti personali superano qualsiasi valutazione.

Detto questo visto che siamo in clima di emotivita, mi sono “attivato” iniziando ad acquistare orologi, nonostante la passione fosse latente da anni, in questo periodo che e sicuramente il piu duro di tutta la mia vita in cui mi trovo di fronte ad una malattia invalidante, pertanto tento di trovare il piacere nelle piccole cose e nelle passioni che mi rimangono ancora da coltivare nella mia situazione molto “statica”.


----------



## diavolo (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Tra i 1000 e 2000 si trovano vari swiss made.
> Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
> 
> tendenzialmente preferisco i diver, ma non per forza.
> ...


Aquaracer


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Aquaracer


Grazie ci guardo.

che ne pensate di MIDO? Oceanstar


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2022)

Ciao, ecco l'ultimo arrivato


Anticipazione (Spoiler): prx powermatic green












E questo è quello che ho da qualche mese



Anticipazione (Spoiler): Seiko 62mas


----------



## Rossonero10 (28 Giugno 2022)

Personalmente, io ti consiglierei di guardare la marca nuova inventata a Ginevra durante la pandemia, che si chiama Furlan Marri.

Ho acquisito il loro primo orologio per 320 euro che sembra una Patek, adesso ne vale minimo il triplo.

Hanno appena uscito il loro nuovo modello che si può comprare solo durante un periodo molto corto di circa 2 settimane. Credo finisca a inizio luglio. Guarda sulla loro pagine Instagram per avere più informazioni oppure sul loro sito ufficiale.

In poche parole, la particolarità di questa marca è il fatto di creare orologi che si ispirano dagli orologi che hanno fatto la storia, come la Tasti Tondi di Patek Philippe, a un prezzo molto accessibile. 

I primi orologi che hanno fatto sono stati pensati interamente a Ginevra, e prodotti in Asia (Cina, Giappone sé non sbaglio).

L'ultimo che hanno uscito ha la particolarità di avere un meccanismo automatico 100% Swiss Made e di alta qualità.

C'è ancora tanto da dire su questo nuovo brand, ma sicuramente sé cerchi su Google troverai tanti articoli a riguardo.

Sé hai bisogno di informazioni non esitare.


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Sono appassionato di orologi da sempre
Mio padre mi ha lasciato un bellissimo universal Geneve Compax anni 50 che ho indossato per anni ma ora tengo a casa.
Il primo orologio che mi sono comprato è stato un Lucien Rochat negli anni 80
Quello ha cui sono piu affezionato e che porto sempre da 15 anni è un regalo della mia bella, un Tag Heuer Carrera. Non ho mai venduto niente di mio in vita mia quindi non penso al valore di mercato degli oggetti che compro ma solo al gusto personale.
Oltre alle marche citate mi piacciono molto Blancpain, Omega, Patek Philippe, IWC
Segnalo anche Jaeger Le Coultre e Vacheron Constantin
Per investimento oltre a quelli sopra citati ovviamente Rolex che sono assegni circolari ma che non amo particolarmente.


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Giugno 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Grazie ci guardo.
> 
> che ne pensate di MIDO? Oceanstar


buona marca, mi piace molto il baroncelli e anche l'"all dial"


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Aquaracer


bellissimi ma i modelli automatici sono attorno ai 3000


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> bellissimi ma i modelli automatici sono attorno ai 3000


Su chrono si trovano a 2300/2400 circa.. ci ho fatto un pensierino.
Ma per ora mi fermo qui con i due automatici che posseggo.
Sicuramente in futuro chissa.
Nel messaggio di prima hai citato bellissime marche, ma fuori portata per me, sono piu orologi che indossano i giocatori del milan.

tag heuer, longines, tudor son marche a cui guardero con interesse in futuro


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2022)

Scusate, tiro fuori il thread perché ho visto che il Milan ha fatto una partner con la marca di orologi danesi “About vintage” con un orologio celebrativo del 19mo scudetto. Lo avete visto? A parte il prezzo abbastanza alto per un quarzo, esteticamente non sembra malaccio. Che ve ne pare?


----------



## kYMERA (28 Giugno 2022)

Presente con un Tudor 58 black e Hamilton Kaki Field mechanical


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusate, tiro fuori il thread perché ho visto che il Milan ha fatto una partner con la marca di orologi danesi “About vintage” con un orologio celebrativo del 19mo scudetto. Lo avete visto? A parte il prezzo abbastanza alto per un quarzo, esteticamente non sembra malaccio. Che ve ne pare?


Si visto a me non piace molto


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2022)

Mi sono innamorato del 
TISSOT SEASTAR 1000 QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH​
volevo sapere se come marca merita e se vale quei soldi che si legge nel sito


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sono innamorato del
> TISSOT SEASTAR 1000 QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH​
> volevo sapere se come marca merita e se vale quei soldi che si legge nel sito



Tissot - marchio del gruppo Swatch - costruisce buoni orologi di fascia media. Ovviamente un cronografo al quarzo costa molto meno di uno automatico. In ogni caso su noti sito di vendita il prezzo è più basso.


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tissot - marchio del gruppo Swatch - costruisce buoni orologi di fascia media. Ovviamente un cronografo al quarzo costa molto meno di uno automatico. In ogni caso su noti sito di vendita il prezzo è più basso.



a me fa impazzire quello col fondo verde, se lo trovassi a meno consigli di prenderlo senza pensarci?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> a me fa impazzire quello col fondo verde, se lo trovassi a meno consigli di prenderlo senza pensarci?



Credo si quello che ho pubblicato sul tuo profilo. Sicuramente lo trovi a meno sui siti noti. 
Se ti ha colpito e ti piace non pensarci.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2022)

per gli appassionati 650 k


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per gli appassionati 650 k



I veri orologi sono altra cosa


----------



## ignaxio (25 Novembre 2022)

Intanto Hamilton ha fatto uscire il nuovo Khaki Field Murph 38mm, pezzo molto bello e messo subito in lista


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Intanto Hamilton ha fatto uscire il nuovo Khaki Field Murph 38mm, pezzo molto bello e messo subito in lista



In rapporto al prezzo contenuto è un buon orologio.


----------



## cris (25 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per gli appassionati 650 k


Na cafonata
Imbarazzante


----------



## cris (25 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Intanto Hamilton ha fatto uscire il nuovo Khaki Field Murph 38mm, pezzo molto bello e messo subito in lista


Visto anche io, carino. Ma non mi piacciono troppo i field.

attualmente ho prx powermatic e seiko62mas.

Sto puntando ad un upgrade x entrambi i modelli, prx per maurice lacroix aikon e seiko per tag heuer aquaracer o oris aquis.
Mi piacerebbe anche un longines, zulu time moolto bello.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Novembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Visto anche io, carino. Ma non mi piacciono troppo i field.
> 
> attualmente ho prx powermatic e seiko62mas.
> 
> ...


Mi piace molto l’aikon ma devi vederlo dal vivo perché ho paura “sberluccichi” troppo


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mi piace molto l’aikon ma devi vederlo dal vivo perché ho paura “sberluccichi” troppo


Si e sicuramente da vedere dal vivo


----------



## Swaitak (26 Novembre 2022)

Tornando sulla terra, un consiglio tra questi 2?

- Chrono super titanio CA7090
Cassa e bracciale in supertitanio 43mm, movimento ecodrive, 10bar,zaffiro






-Tsujosa Nj0150
Acciaio 40mm, Automatico Miyota 8210, 5 bar, zaffiro





Avevo preso in considerazione anche il moonswatch, ma la plasticaccia, i 3 bar e la difficoltà per reperirlo mi hanno fatto desistere.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tornando sulla terra, un consiglio tra questi 2?
> 
> - Chrono super titanio CA7090
> Cassa e bracciale in supertitanio 43mm, movimento ecodrive, 10bar,zaffiro
> ...



Per me senza nessun dubbio quello automatico.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tornando sulla terra, un consiglio tra questi 2?
> 
> - Chrono super titanio CA7090
> Cassa e bracciale in supertitanio 43mm, movimento ecodrive, 10bar,zaffiro
> ...



Di che cifre si parla?

Non sono affascinato dagli orologi, sono più affascinato da quelli affascinanti dagli orologi


----------



## Swaitak (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di che cifre si parla?
> 
> Non sono affascinato dagli orologi, sono più affascinato da quelli affascinanti dagli orologi


Io non sono un collezionista ma ammetto di adorare l'omega speedmaster e l'Audemars Piguet Royal oak ( e simili).
Quelli che ho postato sono economici, il primo sta a 330 di listino, il secondo a 270, in questi giorni li trovi sui 200 euro


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tornando sulla terra, un consiglio tra questi 2?
> 
> - Chrono super titanio CA7090
> Cassa e bracciale in supertitanio 43mm, movimento ecodrive, 10bar,zaffiro
> ...


Non mi piacciono piu di tanto i quarzi ma sinceramente tra i due sceglierei il primo.
Il secondo non mi dice molto.


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io non sono un collezionista ma ammetto di adorare l'omega speedmaster e l'Audemars Piguet Royal oak ( e simili).
> Quelli che ho postato sono economici, il primo sta a 330 di listino, il secondo a 270, in questi giorni li trovi sui 200 euro


Come omega speed master trovi quelli con movimento ETA, i reduced per intenderci, sui 2.5k.
Se vuoi quello “standard” ormai ha raggiunto quotazioni senza senso IMHO


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io non sono un collezionista ma ammetto di adorare l'omega speedmaster e l'Audemars Piguet Royal oak ( e simili).
> Quelli che ho postato sono economici, il primo sta a 330 di listino, il secondo a 270, in questi giorni li trovi sui 200 euro



Ah ok!

Cifre umane, nel senso che se volessi farmi l' orologio classico potrei permettermi anche io senza essere intenditore ..

Pensavo parlaste solo di orologi con almeno 3 zeri qua dentro


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Come omega speed master trovi quelli con movimento ETA, i reduced per intenderci, sui 2.5k.
> Se vuoi quello “standard” ormai ha raggiunto quotazioni senza senso IMHO



2500 euro per un orologio per me sono gia una follia, ma da ignorante lo dico.

Poi magari un appassionato di orologi potrebbe dire a me di essere un folle a spendere per un auto (esempio)


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di che cifre si parla?
> 
> Non sono affascinato dagli orologi, sono più affascinato da quelli affascinanti dagli orologi


Ti affascinano quelli che spendono 250mila euro per sapere che ore sono? 
(si scherza eh)


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti affascinano quelli che spendono 250mila euro per sapere che ore sono?
> (si scherza eh)



Mi affascina una persona normale che fa sacrifici per comprare un orologio.

Se prendi un orologio da 250.000 mila euro ma il nonno ti ha lasciato 20.000.000 di euro, non è che provo sto fascino.


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2500 euro per un orologio per me sono gia una follia, ma da ignorante lo dico.
> 
> Poi magari un appassionato di orologi potrebbe dire a me di essere un folle a spendere per un auto (esempio)


Per uno che un minimo bazzica nel mondo degli orologi, e abbastanza normale considerare di spendere tra i 1000 e 5000€ per un buon prodotto con un buon movimento. Poi ci son robe pressoché inarrivabili per la gente comune dedicate solo a gente super ricca. Ma non necessariamente ce una differenza qualitativa cosi evidente proporzionata alla differenza di prezzo, poi si entra in meccanismi del “lusso” dove non esiste piu il “rapporto qualita prezzo”.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Per uno che un minimo bazzica nel mondo degli orologi, e abbastanza normale considerare di spendere tra i 1000 e 5000€ per un buon prodotto con un buon movimento. Poi ci son robe pressoché inarrivabili per la gente comune dedicate solo a gente super ricca. Ma non necessariamente ce una differenza qualitativa cosi evidente proporzionata alla differenza di prezzo, poi si entra in meccanismi del “lusso” dove non esiste piu il “rapporto qualita prezzo”.



Capisco...

Cambiarei solo "dedicate alla gente ricca" con "dedicate ad inculare la gente ricca"


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2500 euro per un orologio per me sono gia una follia, ma da ignorante lo dico.
> 
> Poi magari un appassionato di orologi potrebbe dire a me di essere un folle a spendere per un auto (esempio)


Sicuramente. Io non li ho mai sopportati gli orologi. Lo mettevo giusto al liceo per sapere quanto mancasse alla fine dell’ora…
Comunque qualche settimana fa, facendo zapping, ho visto un servizio de Le Iene in cui parlavano del fenomeno del re-seller. In pratica c’era un tale che di mestiere acquista e rivende orologi di lusso. Diceva che siccome gli orologi di lusso lusso vengono prodotti in quantità molto limitate e per alcuni modelli ci sono tempi di attesa di anni, lui li acquista a prezzo più alto rispetto a quello di listino per poi rivenderli a prezzo ancora più alto(una cosa del genere).


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi affascina una persona normale che fa sacrifici per comprare un orologio.
> 
> Se prendi un orologio da 250.000 mila euro ma il nonno ti ha lasciato 20.000.000 di euro, non è che provo sto fascino.


Ma non penso che qualcuno faccia sacrifici nel senso letterale. Se uno spende cifre a tre zeri per un orologio, come per qualsiasi altro bene superfluo, non penso faccia fatica a mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Io non li ho mai sopportati gli orologi. Lo mettevo giusto al liceo per sapere quanto mancasse alla fine dell’ora…
> Comunque qualche settimana fa, facendo zapping, ho visto un servizio de Le Iene in cui parlavano del fenomeno del re-seller. In pratica c’era un tale che di mestiere acquista e rivende orologi di lusso. Diceva che siccome gli orologi di lusso lusso vengono prodotti in quantità molto limitate e per alcuni modelli ci sono tempi di attesa di anni, lui li acquista a prezzo più alto rispetto a quello di listino per poi rivenderli a prezzo ancora più alto(una cosa del genere).



Io sono neutro.
Nel senso, sono anche belli gli orologi.

Ma mi danno fastidio anelli/braccialetti/orologi , quindi ho un digitale Samsung (me l ha regalato la morosa, tocca usarlo nel weekend ahahah)
Però sono comodo, lo ammetto.

Avessi un orologio da migliaia di euro starei in ansia di rovinarlo...sbattendolo qua e la


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco...
> 
> Cambiarei solo "dedicate" con "dedicate ad inculare"


Si chiaro, il mondo del lusso vive sul dare un valore clamorosamente superiore a quello intrinseco alle cose, si da valore allo status symbol.

Comunque, se uno vuole leggere l’ora ormai basta guardare la schermata dello smartphone o va bene anche un orologio al quarzo da 50€.

Diciamo che si apprezza quelli automatici perche ce un “heritage”, una “storia dietro”, fatta in qualche modo di ingegno umano per creare meccanismi che tengano il tempo. Son dei piccoli gioiellini della tecnica diciamo. E sono forse l’unico gioiello maschile “sobrio” ed elegante. Personalmente non sono uno da collane, bracciali,piercing,anelli,orecchini.. pero mi piace aver un orologio meccanico carino al polso.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non penso che qualcuno faccia sacrifici nel senso letterale. Se uno spende cifre a tre zeri per un orologio, come per qualsiasi altro bene superfluo, non penso faccia fatica a mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena.



Di certo non rinuncia alla cena, ma penso sia invece possibile di spendere tanto per un orologio anche senza averne da buttare.


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di certo non rinuncia alla cena, ma penso sia invece possibile di spendere tanto per un orologio anche senza averne da buttare.


Ce chi si compra la ebike a 5k e ce chi si compra l’orologio a 3-5k.

Son tutte cose “superflue” ma uno se le compra.

anche l’auto supercostosa non e necessaria.

non bisogna essere ricchi per avere questi oggetti.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2022)

Per quelli a cui piace il vintage. Trovato a buon prezzo nuovo fiammante.


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Si chiaro, il mondo del lusso vive sul dare un valore clamorosamente superiore a quello intrinseco alle cose, si da valore allo status symbol.
> 
> Comunque, se uno vuole leggere l’ora ormai basta guardare la schermata dello smartphone o va bene anche un orologio al quarzo da 50€.
> 
> Diciamo che si apprezza quelli automatici perche ce un “heritage”, una “storia dietro”, fatta in qualche modo di ingegno umano per creare meccanismi che tengano il tempo. Son dei piccoli gioiellini della tecnica diciamo. E sono forse l’unico gioiello maschile “sobrio” ed elegante. Personalmente non sono uno da collane, bracciali,piercing,anelli,orecchini.. pero mi piace aver un orologio meccanico carino al polso.


Ma una curiosità. Quanto pesano gli orologi che abitualmente indossi? Io negli anni ne ho ricevuti un paio in regalo(da persone con cui ho un rapporto lavorativo formale e quindi non erano a conoscenza del fatto che a me non piacciano) e mettendoli al polso mi sembrava di avere dieci tonnellate di roba… Volevo capire se sia dovuto al fatto che, non mettendoli mai, io non sia abituato o altro.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ce chi si compra la ebike a 5k e ce chi si compra l’orologio a 3-5k.
> 
> Son tutte cose “superflue” ma uno se le compra.
> 
> ...



Si esatto, pure io ho appena fatto una caxxata per la macchina ( i soldi nelle auto li considero buttati nel cesso oltre una certa soglia)

Alla fine mica possiamo lavorare e basta... qualche sfizio.. non uccide nessuno toglierselo dai!


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per quelli a cui piace il vintage. Trovato a buon prezzo nuovo fiammante.


Ti facevo più tipo da clessidra. Non smetti mai di stupirmi.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma una curiosità. Quanto pesano gli orologi che abitualmente indossi? Io negli anni ne ho ricevuti un paio in regalo(da persone con cui ho un rapporto lavorativo formale e quindi non erano a conoscenza del fatto che a me non piacciano) e mettendoli al polso mi sembrava di avere dieci tonnellate di roba… Volevo capire se sia dovuto al fatto che, non mettendoli mai, io non sia abituato o altro.



Ti sembrava pesante perché tutte le pippe te le fai da sempre con l' altra mano.

Metti l' orologio al braccio allenato


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti facevo più tipo da clessidra. Non smetti mai di stupirmi.



In realtà non lo porto quasi mai, dato che ho un innato senso del tempo.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non li ho mai sopportati gli orologi. Lo mettevo giusto al liceo per sapere quanto mancasse alla fine dell’ora…



E se ne vedono (leggono) i risultati, infatti.


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma una curiosità. Quanto pesano gli orologi che abitualmente indossi? Io negli anni ne ho ricevuti un paio in regalo(da persone con cui ho un rapporto lavorativo formale e quindi non erano a conoscenza del fatto che a me non piacciano) e mettendoli al polso mi sembrava di avere dieci tonnellate di roba… Volevo capire se sia dovuto al fatto che, non mettendoli mai, io non sia abituato o altro.


Circa 120-160g
Dipende dal tipo.
Senza cinturino in acciaio qualche grammo meno chiaramente.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma una curiosità. Quanto pesano gli orologi che abitualmente indossi? Io negli anni ne ho ricevuti un paio in regalo(da persone con cui ho un rapporto lavorativo formale e quindi non erano a conoscenza del fatto che a me non piacciano) e mettendoli al polso mi sembrava di avere dieci tonnellate di roba… Volevo capire se sia dovuto al fatto che, non mettendoli mai, io non sia abituato o altro.


se ne prendi uno in titanio, come il primo che ho postato, dovrebbe pesare circa la metà del classico in acciaio a pari dimensioni


----------



## diavolo (26 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si esatto, pure io ho appena fatto una caxxata per la macchina ( i soldi nelle auto li considero buttati nel cesso oltre una certa soglia)
> 
> Alla fine mica possiamo lavorare e basta... qualche sfizio.. non uccide nessuno toglierselo dai!


Certo orologi così come alcune auto possono anche essere degli investimenti.


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E se ne vedono (leggono) i risultati, infatti.


È perché ho seguito solo la lezione sull’apparato genitale femminile e quella sui babbuini.


----------



## sunburn (26 Novembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Circa 120-160g
> Dipende dal tipo.
> Senza cinturino in acciaio qualche grammo meno chiaramente.


Grazie. Quelli che ho io sono in linea come peso.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per quelli a cui piace il vintage. Trovato a buon prezzo nuovo fiammante.



Decisamente orribile


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Decisamente orribile



Il mio orologio ignora il tuo commento ed è contento di avere la giusta considerazione stando al mio polso.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il mio orologio ignora il tuo commento ed è contento di avere la giusta considerazione stando al mio polso.



La felicità è fatta di piccole cose


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Io non li ho mai sopportati gli orologi. Lo mettevo giusto al liceo per sapere quanto mancasse alla fine dell’ora…
> Comunque qualche settimana fa, facendo zapping, ho visto un servizio de Le Iene in cui parlavano *del fenomeno del re-seller. In pratica c’era un tale che di mestiere acquista e rivende orologi di lusso. Diceva che siccome gli orologi di lusso lusso vengono prodotti in quantità molto limitate e per alcuni modelli ci sono tempi di attesa di anni, lui li acquista a prezzo più alto rispetto a quello di listino per poi rivenderli a prezzo ancora più alto(una cosa del genere).*



I Rolex hanno raggiunto prezzi folli anche per i modelli base.
Ci sono comunque tanti marchi di buona qualità senza dover spendere cifre altissime per esempio tra i classici Certina, Glycine, Mido, Oris e tra i nuovi marchi Luis Erard e Frederique Constant.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Novembre 2022)

io di orologi me ne intendo il giusto..soprattutto del business che ci può essere dietro..vorrei sapere che ne pensate di questo video nel quale mi sono imbattuto...lasciate perdere l'estetica del personaggio (se riuscite  )..parlo del discorso in generale


----------



## Swaitak (26 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io di orologi me ne intendo il giusto..soprattutto del business che ci può essere dietro..vorrei sapere che ne pensate di questo video nel quale mi sono imbattuto...lasciate perdere l'estetica del personaggio (se riuscite  )..parlo del discorso in generale


aaah ecco perchè su cronotwentyfour si chiamano tutti Silvio36


----------



## RickyB83 (27 Novembre 2022)

A me piacciono gli Armani.. Non saranno buoni orologi ma esteticamente mi piacciono.. Come li considerate?


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> A me piacciono gli Armani.. Non saranno buoni orologi ma esteticamente mi piacciono.. Come li considerate?


Patacche cinesi, lascia perdere
Valgono 20-30€


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> A me piacciono gli Armani.. Non saranno buoni orologi ma esteticamente mi piacciono.. Come li considerate?



Di Armani ci sono anche dei pezzi Swiss Made ma onestamente - per me - hanno prezzi troppo alti per quello che offrono.


----------



## diavolo (27 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I Rolex hanno raggiunto prezzi folli anche per i modelli base.
> Ci sono comunque tanti marchi di buona qualità senza dover spendere cifre altissime per esempio tra i classici Certina, Glycine, Mido, Oris e tra i nuovi marchi Luis Erard e Frederique Constant.


I Cristopher Ward ti piacciono?


----------



## morokan (27 Novembre 2022)

mi è stato regalato un Breitling anni fà, lo avrò messo 20 volte, va benissimo, ma non c'è lo vedo addosso a me....sono più per marche economiche


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> I Cristopher Ward ti piacciono?



Molto belli in foto e sembrano di buona qualità, Dal vivo però mai visto uno.


----------



## bmb (8 Dicembre 2022)

L2.673.4.78.3

Sono andato in pappa con questo modello che se riesco a trovare sui 2000 acquisterò a occhi chiusi


----------



## Swaitak (9 Dicembre 2022)

Nuova collezione di orologi automatici About Vintage X Ac Milan, edizione limitata 123 pezzi.
A partire dal 15 dicembre.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Dicembre 2022)

molto meglio di quello che lanciarono qualche mese fa, secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nuova collezione di orologi automatici About Vintage X Ac Milan, edizione limitata 123 pezzi.
> A partire dal 15 dicembre.



Prezzi?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prezzi?


€899.
Compralo, ci servono soldi per il mercato


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> €899.
> Compralo, ci servono soldi per il mercato



SI può fare


----------



## cris (1 Gennaio 2023)

New entry
oris aquis date


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2023)

cris ha scritto:


> New entry
> oris aquis date
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4241
> Vedi l'allegato 4242



Ottima scelta.


----------



## cris (1 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ottima scelta.


Grazie

Un altro che sto puntando é l hamilton intra matic chrono, nella versione panda.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Gennaio 2023)

cris ha scritto:


> Grazie
> 
> Un altro che sto puntando é l hamilton intra matic chrono, nella versione panda.


Anche io! Quello meccanico o automatico?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2023)

cris ha scritto:


> Grazie
> 
> Un altro che sto puntando é l hamilton intra matic chrono, nella versione panda.


----------



## cris (1 Gennaio 2023)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Anche io! Quello meccanico o automatico?


Preferisco la versione automatico, con cinturino nero, come da foto postata da @Blu71


----------



## ignaxio (1 Gennaio 2023)

Li ho provati entrambi al negozio, al polso il meccanico sembra più sottile e poi gli indici gli danno un bel tocco vintage.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Gennaio 2023)

Dopo aver finito di leggere la saga dei libri de “i leoni di Sicilia” mi sono intrippato di voler prendere anche il tag heur “Targa Florio”

la ghiera non mi convince appieno ma sembra un bel pezzo, con meno di 2k viene via


----------



## cris (1 Gennaio 2023)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Li ho provati entrambi al negozio, al polso il meccanico sembra più sottile e poi gli indici gli danno un bel tocco vintage.


Capisco
In generale l ETA 7750 non e sottile

la versione meccanica e si piu sottile di quella auto perche manca il rotore x la carica appunto automatica


----------



## cris (2 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> L2.673.4.78.3
> 
> Sono andato in pappa con questo modello che se riesco a trovare sui 2000 acquisterò a occhi chiusi


Bello il master collection

A me di longines piace da matti lo Zulu time.

Carini anche il legend diver e l’heritage.


----------

